
Apple Patent Describes Dumb Laptop Powered by iPhone - peterkshultz
http://www.pcmag.com/news/352582/apple-patent-describes-dumb-laptop-powered-by-iphone
======
AdmiralAsshat
How the hell was this patent approved? Asus has had their Padfone models in
production for _years_ : [https://www.engadget.com/2012/06/12/ASUS-padfone-
review/](https://www.engadget.com/2012/06/12/ASUS-padfone-review/)

